# searching my grand father



## opalegen

My grand father was a merchant marine officer. He was bulgarian and the name of the ship was the "burgas" or "bourgas" from varna-bulgaria, the broker was barry.
This ship arrived in marseille on july 6th 1938 and stayed a few months there. It was comming from Napoli.
The problem is that I don't even know his real name only a "sound-like" clue...So I really would like to find a list of the members of the crew of this ship but I don't know how to do. I am also looking for any informations about the "burgas" Than you very much for your help(*))


----------



## opalegen

I just found that the "bourgas" was owned by the "société commerciale bulgare de navigation à vapeur" (bulgarian commecial society of steaming navigation). Have you any idea of where I could found their archives? thank you!


----------



## spooner

Perhaps you will find this entry in Wikipedia helpful. Don't forget to follow-up with the footnotes: the Bourgas was also known as the Carniola. I regret that I cannot help with translations.





Societé Commerciale Bulgare de Navigation à Vapeur – Wikipedia







de.wikipedia.org


----------



## fruitbat

I believe your grandfather may have worked for Maritime Navigation Bulgare, more commonly known as Navibulgar. The company is based in Varna and is still very much in existence today. Navibulgar's website includes a page outlining the company's history and refers an Italian built vessel which the company acquired in 1928 and renamed Bourgas. Please see History | Navbul.com. It may be worthwhile contacting Navibulgar's press department at [email protected] to see if they can help with your research. Good luck!


----------

